# Battle: Los Angeles - Blu-Ray Review



## Dale Rasco

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6831[/img]* 
Title: Battle: Los Angeles
Starring: Aaron Eckhart, Michelle Rodriguez, Ramon Rodriguez and Bridget Moynahan
Directed by: Jonathan Liebesman
Written by: Christopher Bertolini
Studio: Sony
Rated: PG-13
Runtime: 116 Minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: 6/14/2011* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :5stars:
*Audio:* :5stars: 
*Extras:* :3stars: 
*Overall:* :5stars: 


*Synopsis:* 
Marine Staff Sergeant Michael Nantz (Eckhart) has been called back into action just hours after turning in his resignation. His assignment is to serve as platoon Sergeant to Lt. William Martinez (R. Rodriguez), a rookie Lieutenant fresh out of officer training. The mission was initially to co-ordinate a mass evacuation of Los Angeles from the impending fallout of a meteor storm however; things take a different turn when the meteors slow down as they impact off the coast of major cities around the world and an alien army emerges from the ocean decimating everything in their path. Now it is up to a group of Marines to rescue a group of stranded civilians and get them outside of the blast radius of the military’s planned strike on the city of angels in an effort to turn the tide in the alien’s colonization of our planet. 

I loved Battle: Los Angeles. I found it very entertaining and exciting. I have read several reviews that have panned this alien invasion action movie and to those I simply say; grow up. Battle: Los Angeles is a science fiction/military action movie on the grandest scale. The battles in the movie are epic, the firefights are realistic and the action is full throttle. This is an A/V fanatic’s purpose for living and a bass heads dream come true! An ear and eye candy extravaganza that will is unapologetic and everything that the trailers promise to be.[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6832[/img]

The story isn’t complicated and works perfectly for what the filmmakers were trying to achieve. In my opinion this is by far the best action oriented alien invasion movie I have EVER seen and many factors aided me in my conclusion. First and foremost, the military in this movie isn't weak. One of the things I have a problem with in movies such as ‘Independence Day’ and ‘Stargate’ is that the military often comes off as being wimpy and unable to combat the alien foe in an intergalactic fisticuffs however; this one plays out much more like the Marines in ‘Aliens’. The Marines are tough as nails and failure is not an option. Second, the battle scenes give a sense that the entire planet is truly in peril and while the focus is on this group of Marines running through the streets of Los Angeles, they are not alone in their fight for survival. Lastly, you will find no MACBook Pro interfacing with an alien craft here. While the movie’s plot is pure fantasy, the response to the threat seems plausible and other than the before mentioned plot factor, Battle: Los Angeles doesn’t require an incredible amount of suspending disbelief in order to make the battle scenarios work.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=6833[/img]The alien design in the movie initially seemed a little generic, but the more I looked at the design I noticed that the armor resembles that of a Nazi storm trooper and that the generic look is actually more from them all looking the same , i.e. in uniform, which is what one would actually expect from an invading army. The structural design of the alien command center borrows from the mother ship from District 9 however; that is about the only commonality that these movies share. Battle: Los Angeles has far more in common with Black Hawk Down than it does your typical alien invasion movie and for me was a welcomed change to the regurgitated movies that have been coming out lately.

This new Battle: Los Angeles Bluray is easily at the top of my “go to” list from now on and is a very entertaining and fun movie to watch. The special effects and cinematography in Battle: Los Angeles absolutely needs to be seen to be appreciated. The filmmakers did an absolutely phenomenal job of creating a realistic looking planetary invasion in the middle of Los Angeles. The scenes are so accurately represented that I would caution against letting anyone under the age of 13 watching because of the surreal and frightening images of an alien race trying to colonize the Earth.



*Rating:* 
Rated PG-13 for sustained and intense sequences of war violence and destruction, and for language 

*Video:* :5stars:
What is there to say but BRAVO! The 1080P AVC-1 transfer for Battle Los Angeles is in every way a reference level presentation. The resolution is not only razor sharp with an indescribable amount of detail, but it is hands down the finest live action Bluray presentation I have seen since Avatar. Sony knocked it out of the park, the city, the state and into the stratosphere with this one. Black levels are infinite and inky with striking shadow delineation that gives the transfer flawless depth. Color reproduction is a bit tricky because the general destruction of a city leads to more earth tones due to the amount of dust and rubble than it does to a broad or vibrant color palette. I could not spot an iota of digital artifacting, noise or anything with this presentation that appeared to be out of place; this transfer is flawless!


























*Audio:* :5stars: 
But it doesn’t stop with the video kiddos! The DTS-HD-MA is equally impressive and is every bit the reference level quality as the video. This is an extremely dynamic audio presentation… If you love bass! The LFE is insane and my partner in crime (Mr. Upton) and I agree that there is some 10Hz stuff going on here! I am sure I will get some flak for this, but I enjoyed the overall audio presentation on Battle: Los Angeles more than I did for Tron. The surround channels are assaulted by a visceral onslaught of gunfire, explosions and sheer chaos that envelopes just about every scene of this movie. The amount of detail that can be heard throughout the mix is overwhelming and the imaging that is produced by the shifting sound stage has few rivals. In my opinion, the audio for Battle: Los Angeles is the perfect action demo material. Dialogue reproduction is perfectly balanced throughout the scores of battle scenes and did not once get lost in the pandemonium.



*Extras:* :3stars:

Behind the scenes
Aliens in L.A.
Preparing for Battle
Creating L.A. in L.A.
Directing the Battle
Boot Camp
The Freeway Battle
Command Control
BD Live

*Overall:* :5stars:
My biggest fear about writing this review is that I have hyped it too much. Battle: Los Angeles was panned by critics, but loved by audiences and I think it is a fine example of a great pop-corn movie that is loads of fun with tons of action and excitement and doesn’t require much attention to be paid to be enjoyed. I will admit that the extras are a bit light, but even though the copy we received was void of any extra DVD or digital copy, I would have easily paid $30 for this Bluray; it’s that good. The A/V for this Bluray is absolutely off the chart and should not be missed and I can’t help but say that out of all the discs I have reviewed thus far in my time as a reviewer here at HTS, this is by far my favorite. 

Recommendation: Buy It!


----------



## Sonnie

You definitely got me excited about watching it... great review. :T


----------



## sub_crazy

Great review Dale!

I am going to have to pick this one up.


----------



## Prof.

That has only wetted my appetite even more! I've been hanging out for this one for sometime..Sounds really great..Thanks Dale..


----------



## Dave Upton

Great review Dale! 

I watched this the night it arrived before handing it off to Dale the next morning. This is easily the best example of proper LFE and VLF incorporation into atmospheric sound design. I can't wait to watch it again!


----------



## tcarcio

Great review, Thanks. I think I just put this on my buy list. :T


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks guys, I just got through watching it again with a friend of mine and he was blown away. I'm having a group of buddies over on Sunday to watch it yet again and actually can't wait because I get to hear them all "ooh and agh" over my system. I really appreciate the comments, I hope it works for all of you.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Great review. I wasn't going to rent this movie but based on your review I am now excited to see it.


----------



## Jon Liu

Despite the numerous negative reviews (at least for the film itself) I will still be blind-buying this one tomorrow. I guess I am a sucker for Alien movies. I'm very hopeful that I like this one.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Critics spend too much time taking movies apart based on what they learned at film school and often forget to sit back and try to enjoy a movie. I liken Battle: L.A.'s bad reviews to the same kind of negative reviews The Expendables got. Check the brain and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Binary

Everyones a critic in their own way.

I loved this movie. From the intial confrontation, right down to the way it ends. Its one of the best alien action movies bar none. I didn't really give it justice, i did watch it on a 720p tv, with a 2 channel audio system. It wasn't lacking in bass, but from what i'm hearing, you need a sub, and a true surround setup to really enjoy this movie. I'm definitely willing to watch it again. So i will


----------



## Dwight Angus

Dale Rasco said:


> Critics spend too much time taking movies apart based on what they learned at film school and often forget to sit back and try to enjoy a movie. I liken Battle: L.A.'s bad reviews to the same kind of negative reviews The Expendables got. Check the brain and enjoy the ride!


I just finished watching this movie 5 minutes and figured I should post my thoughts on it. it is absolutely the best alien movie I have ever seen. Dale you are spot on. As much I enjoyed the movie TRON and specifically the audio, Battle LA is superior IMHO. My surrounds got a workout and the LFE is first rate. I will watch it again at next weeks movie night I am hosting.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Thanks Dwight! I couldn't agree more, I've seen it four times due to requests from friends and neighbors and could still watch it again. Loved it!!


----------



## Dwight Angus

I don't understand what the critics had to complain about and quite frankly don't care. I rented the BD. I will buy this tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Sonnie

Okay... you guys are making me buy this as well. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Dwight Angus

You won't regret it Sonnie


----------



## Dale Rasco

It's definitely an HT staple moving forward.


----------



## sga2

Great review. I know what I'm doing this weekend (if I can wait that long).

On a side note... you really make a good point about the suspension of disbelief issue with fantasy movies. Most Hollywood storytellers can't maintain a consistent frame of reference because they are either uncreative in solving the situation they established for their protagonist, or they are simply ignoring its importance. The Independence Day example is a great one. Unfortunately, many people have this "it's already make believe so why is THAT so hard to swallow" mentality so the filmmakers are not likely to change anytime soon. That, to me, is a big difference between The Matrix (which I love) and Matrix Revolutions (which I find barely watchable). They just ran out of ideas and had to go full-ridiculous to wrap everything up.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## Binary

I just re-watched this will the full surround sound system and a couple of the guys over. Not television speakers this time.

One word.

WOW!

When the coast gets attacked and the helicopter is being shot at in the sky, i felt the room move with the AA fire. The couch lifted as if the impact of the shot was so close it felt like my room was the chopper. It was like a wave of pure pressure. This is definitely a new reference Low bass movie for myself and my friends. Another thing i noted was careful details in the sound, such as 3 bullets shot, 3 shells fall. No canned explosion sounds or gunshots. The surrounds got a really nice workout too, very fluid in the firefights, when the camera shifts, the sound shifts, it puts you right into the action.

Having seen the movie before, I was able to focus on all the nitty-gritty details. There were a couple of speech errors. like when the tech sergeant gets called staff sergeant, and when one of the soldiers says "extra-territorial" <- seriously?? 

Video: A
Sound: A+
Overall: A

Once again, I love this movie.


----------



## nova

Another one that I really wanted to like much more than I did. 
As a popcorn flick it was fun and entertaining, though as a Marine I could pick nits all day. As a way to showcase your home theater it was great. I don't have a problem with the fantasy or suspension of disbelief... my biggest issue with the film is that I just don't care about the people in it. Pretty much my same complaint with True Grit, there was just nothing in either film to get me engaged with any of the characters.


----------



## Sonnie

I am right there with you Mark... I just did not connect to the characters. Aaron Eckhart is not one of my favorite actors and they wrote him in to be a bit too "obviously" humble. Other than Michelle Rodriguez, I did not recognize anyone else... and no one impressed me with their acting. The movie itself... ehhh... it was okay. The video was okay... the sound was better, although nothing nearly as good as Cloverfield. It was better than Monsters, better than District 9... on par with Skyline, but still lacking as an all out "aliens attack the earth" movie. I give it 2.5... maybe 3 stars.


----------



## Dave Upton

Sonnie said:


> I am right there with you Mark... I just did not connect to the characters. Aaron Eckhart is not one of my favorite actors and they wrote him in to be a bit too "obviously" humble. Other than Michelle Rodriguez, I did not recognize anyone else... and no one impressed me with their acting. The movie itself... ehhh... it was okay. The video was okay... the sound was better, although nothing nearly as good as Cloverfield. It was better than Monsters, better than District 9... on par with Skyline, but still lacking as an all out "aliens attack the earth" movie. I give it 2.5... maybe 3 stars.



I think it's interesting how everyone has a different take on the acting, I personally found it a bit trite at times, but overall very enjoyable.

That said Sonnie, I strongly disagree with your comparison to Cloverfield. There is absolutely no comparison between the PQ on this and Cloverfield, Battle: LA is superior in almost every way: better fine detail, better clarity, better shadow detail, and certainly much better razor sharp focus. Cloverfield's PQ is middling at best, I'd give the PQ on Cloverfield :2.5stars:, maybe :3stars:. 

Sound wise, Cloverfield does have "more" LFE content, but the mix quality and positioning in Battle: LA is just better IMO. Cloverfield has a lot of ridiculous ultra-low bass that really makes your subs show off, but if you have subs capable of being articulate, Battle LA is really just in another league. Cloverfield would get a :5stars: for bass content and really demo-like content, but :3stars: for quality of the bass and atmospheric sound design, Battle LA would get a :4stars: for quantity but a :5stars: for quality. All IMHO of course.

Edit: I should clarify that I've watched Battle: LA in an IMAX, with Paradigm Studio series speakers (and a SUB15) at home here, and in a regular commercial auditorium - I think that a sealed, highly articulate sub really makes the case for the LFE content in this one, if you can't detect just how awesome those distant explosions and artillery shell impacts are, you can't appreciate the fidelity of this mix.


----------



## Sonnie

To clarify my comments... I was not comparing PQ to Cloverfield. PQ on Cloverfield would be horrendous in my book. Sound wise... I was referring more to the LFE, and based on comments about how good the LFE was. Cloverfield is my reference for LFE movies... there is none better. If want to show off the bass in my system... I would certainly not entertain inserting this movie. There are too many that are much better IMO. :T


----------



## Dale Rasco

Funny how we all have so much in common yet our opinions are so different. Being a fan of Japanese Godzilla movies, I loved Cloverfield and think the LFE is off the chart however; it's never been one that I use to show off my system. I usually use War of the Worlds for that, but I am growing tired of the emergence scene from WotW so maybe I'll throw in Cloverfield and find a good scene to replace it with. 

I Really enjoyed Battle Los Angeles and thought that the overall sound was magnificent and will definitely insert the freeway battle and/or the final battle into my lineup to show off my system. As for the movie itself, I stand behind what I said in the review. It is, IMO, the best _action oriented _alien invasion movie I have ever seen and light years ahead of Skyline, which I personally thought was absolutely wretched. There is actually an interesting story behind Skyline; Google (Skyline Battle Los Angeles Lawsuit) and read what comes back. Apparently the brothers that made Skyline were doing the effects for Battle Los Angeles while shooting their movie secretly. Sony had a real issue with the brothers releasing Skyline with Universal only months before Battle LA.


----------



## louisp

I liked the movie for what is was flaws and all. The quip was great yet the Blu-ray video did not stand out as expected. From a 20 year military veteran aspect the platoon sgt. Was too mild. I would have expected him to retire as an E7, Gunnery Sgt.


----------



## celica_pete21

I was super excited about this movie but upon seeing it in Theaters I wasn't really too thrilled. I thought the story was kind of lacking and the visuals weren't really the best. Explosions looked far too fake and aside from Eckhart, the action was not really that great. A friend and I went to see that and we are both fans of Eckhart and Rodriguez, and of course alien movies but we both left the theater saying, "eh, it was all right". I do agree that the critics were a little too harsh on the reviews, but I think they could've done much better with this movie.


----------



## Drumzerbe

Dale,

Thanks for the review. I waited to see this until I could get the blue-ray and view it on my system. Sounds like it will be a gas on my M&K system (pre-2007) quite nicely. Time to alert the neighbors!!

Dave


----------



## louisp

Drumzerbe said:


> Dale,
> 
> Thanks for the review. I waited to see this until I could get the blue-ray and view it on my system. Sounds like it will be a gas on my M&K system (pre-2007) quite nicely. Time to alert the neighbors!!
> 
> Dave


Dave,
I rock the neighborhood with my 2006 era Infinity's during the day whenever I play a special movie or concert :rofl2:


----------



## Savjac

Ok Dale, I have put this off long enough, I HAVE to pick up this disc tomorrow and watch it. The gauntlet has been thrown down. In college long ago I took one of Eberts classes and have been a follower of his ever since. I do not always agree with him and I dont care as we are in fact different people. But in film class I did learn that one must go for what pleases oneself and to the dogs with everyone else. Some of my favorite movies are panned regularly and that is cool, I am not offended by that any longer, I guess that is called growing up. The point is, I read Rogers review before Dale's and put this on the back burner. It is now on the buy it tomorrow or die burner. I have wasted more money on bad booze than I will on the disc and if I dont like it, I can give it to someone who does. 

Thanks for the review Dale, I do not have the gear you do but I am sure I can approach a good enough approximation until my room is done about this time next year. 

Onward and upward as they say. Will report back tomorrow.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Well, I haven't had any formal film study/education. I started looking into that type of thing about 6 months ago, but I figured that I might become as jaded as some of the educated critics out there so I decided to stick to my opinions on the film and focus on the technical aspects of the AQ and PQ.


----------



## Savjac

Education does nothing for ones "Personal" tastes. Frankly, I am probably the lease jaded dude around as I am here to have fun and if there is a message to be had, even better.
Film/Movies are a means to another world, one where most of us cannot live and looking into that world is a very personal journey. There seems to be things that most of us like and some things that most of us do not, and yet we will never always agree on so many issues because the experience is so personal. I kind of want to fall into a film, The Princess Bride does that for me, The Adjustment Bureau does that for me in a big way. Imagine it as a love story instead of a Phillip K. Dick mind bender and one is hooked to find The Perfect Love. Something many of us may not find. Look at it from another direction and we can find all sorts of faults. Again, lets just try to have some fun. 
Now granted there are films that I think should be burned, Freddie Got Fingered being one, but hey thats me.

This is what makes reading other reviews so cool, is the different takes we have on things. 
Today I will buy a copy of this movie, without a side of jade. :T


----------



## sga2

I thought it was thoroughly enjoyable. Probably not something I'll go out of my way to watch again, but it wass a good sci-fi action flick and I did not feel cheated out of the 2 hours I spent watching it.

sga2


----------



## Savjac

I dont know who this Dale guy is but dang he was right on when it came to this movie. What a good silly movie. I had a blast from beginning to end, and for once, there were times when I was actually on the edge of my seat. At first I was thinking a live first person shooter movie but it is much more than that. I cannot imagine more stuff happening in a movie not to mention have more things fly by my head in my own private little room. I am still thinking the next time I watch this film, and I will watch it again, I believe I will wear a kevlar vest. There were times when the machine gun report literally pounded my chest repeatedly. Not always mind you, just the big ones and the sound pretty much fit the weapon being used. I was not prepared to enjoy this movie but in fact I loved it. Highly recommended. 

I do have just a bit of a point in that it is my humble belief that the new Tron had a few scenes that easily matched or bettered this film in my room, but overall for audio and video, this movie wins. :yay:


----------



## soulsky1986

Great review Dale!


----------



## HuskerOmaha

Nice review!

Battle: LA is now going to be used as one of my demo scenes. I can't wait until I get my BenQ 6000 in so I can see the major upgrade to 1080p that I have been postponing.

Overall, I still prefer TRON for demoing my system to non-HT enthusiasts. The incessant bass, the activity in all channels, and the amazing visuals make for amazing demo material for people that don't experience a HT or a great sound system that much.

I thought Battle:LA made AMAZING use of the surrounds. Probably the best I've heard since I started getting into this. The picture quality is right up there with Avatar like you mentioned.

After Tron and Avatar, this is probably the first non-digitized (what am I trying to say here) movie where you seem to have a lot more real scenes where the video quality was phenomenal.

And yes the District 9 ship that apparently made its way into the movie was funny, that is exactly what I was thinking when it started taking off at the end.

Can't wait to watch this in my basement in 1080p, same with TRON and AVATAR.


----------



## devicente

Watched it at the theaters and knew I would purchase it when it came out. Great movie! Great weapon action with minimal harsh language.


----------



## BadOrange

My wife and I watched this and enjoyed it very much. We just started putting our system together, only have the fronts and center. She thought it sounded great and that's all that matters. If wifey ain't happy nobody happy.


----------



## Drumzerbe

Hi Dale,

Posted three months ago and finally just watched it today. Watched in a house devoid of family and at reference level on my Denon 5803 and M&K S150 set up with an M&K Mx 350 MKii sub. Finished five minutes ago. Absolutely, as you said!!! This movie was killing and is my new system demo Blue Ray. Thanks again for the review!!


----------

